# TV LED LG con Falla en Pantalla



## josemcb (Abr 29, 2012)

Buenas noches amigos, tengo un TV LG Led modelo LV3500 de 47 pulgadas, lo tenia puesto sobre una mesa en la base que trae, pero compre una base de pared para colgarlo, para quitarle la base que trae lo puse sobre la cama y cuando intente quitarle la base uno de los tornillos se aislo y tuve q hacer un poco de presion para sacarlo y a la final salio, cuando prendi el tv la pantalla prende pero no se ve nada, solo salen tres rayas que circulan por la pantalla, no se quedan fijas, se van moviendo ( es el logo de LG que aparece al prender pero no se distingue, solo pantalla negra y las tres rayas en blanco), el audio esta bien. Solo que la pantalla no se despliega como deberia Ayudeme por favor.


----------



## nocta (Abr 30, 2012)

Podrías subir fotos del error y las placas?

Un saludo.


----------



## mono pibe (Abr 30, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Podrías subir fotos del error y las placas?
> 
> Un saludo.



​tengo un lcd con una falla similar ,con lineas diminutas negras y no tengo el conosimiento de los tv LCD,LED Y OTROS  SALUDOS


----------



## nocta (May 2, 2012)

Fijate que en YouTube hay varios videos sobre cómo desarmar las teles. Sino, podés buscar el manual de servicio.

No es complicado. Das vuelta la tele, quitás los tornillos y ya casi que sale solo. Podés usar una pua de guitarra para no marcar el plástico.


----------



## Argos1 (May 2, 2012)

Hola josemcb, pues esta averia es la pantallña de lcd que esta rota, al hacer precion para sacar los tornillos produce unas micro-roturas en el laminado del panel lcd, y como es de cristal liquido (laminas sobrepuestas) hay una infiltracion de aire y alteracion del relleno, producindo asi las manchas negras circulares y por veces con rayas de colores. Un Saludo.


----------



## juan84guille (May 24, 2012)

Bueno hablemos un poco de los tv LCD; PLASMA y LED y sus diferencia y posibles daños;
la diferencia entre un plasma y un LCD son sus pantalla y forma de iluminacion la pantalla de plasma contiene diferente gases nos e los menciono por no biene al caso el LCD maneja pantalla liquida y el led tambien diran aja y en que se diferencia el led del LCD la forma de iluminar ya que la pantalla liquida no tiene iluminacion propia el led como su nombre lo indica se ilumina con led y los LCD con lamparas LCD.

disculpen lamparas CCFL lamparas de Katdo frio

para que el LCD pueda encender estas lamparas nececitan bastante voltage esto lo hace una etapa llamada inverter.

bueno debo preguntarle primero si son tecnico ya que si no manejan una terminologia y instrumentos necesario no lo podran reparar



bueno el del televisor led es muy dificil saber ya que dices que salen tres rayas blancas en la pantalla pero sale el logo LG entero entonces si es asi no es pantalla lo mas seguro es que con la presion que ejerciste colocaste algunas soldaduras en mal estado el muchacho del LCD lo posible es que tengas una falla en el inverter o en las lamparas de CCFL pero necesitaria mas datos como cuantas veces parpadea el Stambay y que voltages tienes en la fuente.


----------

